# rv parks poc



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Has any one stayed at an rv park in poc they would recommend?
Also has any one stayed at the light house rv park in Matagorda?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I have a trailer in Beacon 44 at poc. Very nice place great owners too.


----------



## cyclonefisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

*Pescado Park*

Pescado park has some openings and also has bost storage on location. it is small with only 8 spots. It has trees and grass and Dan the owner is great. PM me and I'll give you his number. It's on Monroe and Opry.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Port O'Connor RV Park is one of the nicer ones and has a pool.

http://www.pocrv.com/


----------

